# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  راهنمایی برا انتخاب یه موضوع خوب برا پایان نامه کارشناسی ارشد نرم افزار

## a654321

*سلام عزیزان
ممنون می شم برا پایا ن نامه کارشناسی ارشد نرم افزار(گرایش معماری رایانه). یه موضوع خوب بگین ؟
تو زمینه هوش مصنوعی هم بود اگه خوب بود اشکالی ندارد.مرسی* :بوس:

----------


## maktoom

سلام
می تونید یه معماری موازی ارائه بدید. یه معماری موازی برای حل یه مسئله مطرح. تمام مسائلی که با روش های ترتیبی تابحال حل شدن و قابلیت موازی سازی رو دارن می تونن بعنوان کاندید باشن!
فقط اینکه شما در چه زمینه ای کار کردید می تونه تعیین کننده این باشه که این معماری موازی رو در چه زمینه می خواید ارائه بدید. این موضوع یه موضوع تحقیقاتی و پیاده سازی می تونه باشه که ارزش بالایی هم داره.
معماری موازی یک موضوع مطرح روز در دانشگاههای بزرگ دنیامثل ام آی تی هستش.
نیاز به اشراف نسبتا بالایی در اون حیطه داره.

----------


## a654321

ممنون می شم دوستای دیگه هم موضوعات بیشتر بگن...

----------


## maktoom

شیوه پاسخگویی شما شیوه ای نیست که منجر به زود به نتیجه رسیدن بشه.
اولا بعد از تقریبا دو روز تاپیکتون رو ادامه دادید.
دوما از پاسخ قبلی چقدر استقبال کردید که کسی دیگه بخواد پیشنهاد دیگه ای بده.

قدری نشون بدید که به پاسخ دیگران ارزش قائل هستید. کاری به اینجا ندارم. دو سه خط نوشتن برای بنده زحمتی نداشت. اما می بینم شما به نتیجه ای نرسیدید.

موفق باشید

----------


## a654321

maktoom عزیز درست می فرمایید 
راستش خودم می خواستم تا دوستای دیگه هم نظر و موضوعشونو بدن تا بتونم موضوعای مختلفی داشته باشم و بهترینشو  انتخاب کنیم .در هر حال باز هم از نظر دوستای گلمون استقبال می کنم.ممنونم

----------


## _lotus_

سلام
پیشنهاد میکنم یه سری به لینکهای زیر بزنی:
http://sadighim.ir/Personal/fa/news/274-news.html
http://thesisguide.ir/

----------

